# Eco Complete with root tabs



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm considering putting root tabs under my plants. But my substrate is eco complete would that be overkill? I've had it in my tank for about a month now. Too soon?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Eco complete doesn't have the necessary nutrients for plants to grow. It just has a high CEC rate which means it can hold onto nutrients real well in order for the plant to use them. You still need to add fertilizers and root tabs is a simple way to do that. Depending on your setup you may be in need or fertilizers for your water column as well. I am pretty new to eco complete, but I think my info is correct. Providing more information about your setup will also help to ensure you get the best solutions to your questions. If you have plants, then it is never too early to get them some nutrients.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

10g

4wpg CFL bulbs 9hours a day
DIY CO2
Aqueon 10 HOB filter + aquaponic fountain pump cycles 6 times a day for 30 min
eco complete substrate
Flora: Water Wisteria, Hornwort, Dwarf Sag, DHG, Anacharis, Anubias Barteri, Rotala Singapore, Rotala Indica, Blyxa Japonica, Christmas Moss wall, cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica'
Fauna: 3 goldfish. 

I'm thinking cut 1 tab in half, one on right side of the tank, one on the left?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

There's more than one brand of tab, each of which has instructions on how far apart to space them.

I generally either put the tab under the specific group of plants I'm wanting to feed (such as under a red tiger lotus) or space them out as directed if I'm wanting overall feeding. Replace the tabs as directed by the instructions.


----------

